# Upgrading service riser/mast/weatherhead



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wizzard717 said:


> Ok, first off im a commercial/industrial guy and dont have a ton of resi experience except for projects in and around my own house and friends/family. I live in michigan and im doing a service upgrade in my cousins home. He is pulling a homeowners permit and im upgrading from an old pushmatic 60 amper to a siemens 100 A panel. I replacing from the utility lines over head all the way down to the panel. My question is......currently right now there is just SE cable coming out of the meter can going up the house to the eve where the messenger cable comes in and the utility lines connect under the gutter. Im assuming if i re-do this to code i have to run rigid pipe(service mast) and put a weatherhead on top of it ?? Am i required to run rigid out of the bottom of the meter can to an LB where it goes into the basement also ? or can that just be SE cable ? The eve is very small so i wont have to go through it. maybe a 3" offset in my riser and it will be plenty to clear the gutter. How far am I required to be above the roof ? 18" to messenger cable ? 36" to weatherhead sound right ??? I was originally just gonna re-do everything and just run SE cable from the panel to the meter can and from the meter can up the house to a weatherhead under the gutter and make my connections where the original ones were, but im thinking im not supposed to do it like that.
> 
> 
> thanks, adam


Adam .
You need to talk to the Electrical inspector and get an idea of what he will be looking for.

And your 2008 NEC Article 230

Why would you want to go through the roof eve unless the service is too low ,,Is it a one story ranch what typ of house is this.

Why can't you pull your own permit?

Welcome to the forum


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree, ask the the inspector...As far as the NEC is concerned, I believe you can just use the SE and you are good, as long as it isnt subject to physical damage...


----------



## wizzard717 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im not planning on going through the eve. Its a ranch. I just want to know if i have to run it in rigid pipe or if i can get away with just running it in SE cable like it is now but just replace everything. I cant pull my own permit because i dont have a master license. Im licensed by the state of mich with a journeyman license thats it. Im not a contractor, just trying to help my cousin out .


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

wizzard717 said:


> Im not planning on going through the eve. Its a ranch. I just want to know if i have to run it in rigid pipe or if i can get away with just running it in SE cable like it is now but just replace everything. I cant pull my own permit because i dont have a master license. Im licensed by the state of mich with a journeyman license thats it. Im not a contractor, just trying to help my cousin out .


Unless their is some local code requiring rigid, then no.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

wizzard717 said:


> Im not planning on going through the eve. Its a ranch. I just want to know if i have to run it in rigid pipe or if i can get away with just running it in SE cable like it is now but just replace everything. I cant pull my own permit because i dont have a master license. Im licensed by the state of mich with a journeyman license thats it. Im not a contractor, just trying to help my cousin out .


SE cable is fine,


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> SE cable is fine,


I never saw anyone wire a service with SE before I came on here...I wonder what kind of look I would get if I did that...They'd probably fail me...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I never saw anyone wire a service with SE before I came on here...I wonder what kind of look I would get if I did that...They'd probably fail me...


It isnt allowed here.

Which is fine with me.

~Matt


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

You could use PVC if you are not going through the roof. I hate SE cable.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> It isnt allowed here.
> 
> Which is fine with me.
> 
> ~Matt


No doubt, I don't like it either...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You have to check local codes and standards. Call the inspectors office and ask them. I would at least run it in SCH 80 PVC. I don't like exposed, unfused SER on a outside wall myself.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

To install a Mast service can be a pain, you talk about offset and the weather head up above. You will more than likely have to have guy wire to support this pipe in free air and the conduit is 2" ridgid.

If the service now is located under the overhang and was once approved in this location it would be the best way to go.

Get meter location & talk to the AHJ so you do the job only 1 time.


----------

